# Just bought my 01 225



## lmdlmd (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I just bought my first TT!

Its a 01 225, silver with 19 RS4 alloys.

I'm wanting all these wheels refurbed, Im in London. Anyone know someone good?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome to the forum

get some pics up ;-)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

TTej uses a place in Wembley - Premier I think they are called, do a good job


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## lmdlmd (Nov 11, 2008)

Cheers - I am now lookimg to lower the car on Eibachs and I assume I will need tie bars? Thinking about joining the VAG remap weekend as well!! Can anyone advise on the lowering?


----------

